# how to wire different lights and switches on one circuit



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Do you really mean 3 circuits or just three switched groups of lights?


----------



## RobertDean (May 30, 2012)

Each box is a group of lights and switches. Some are one switch and some need a 3way setup. My main problem is how do i link all the boxs so they all run off of one main circuit. Each box needs to turn off and on without affecting the other boxes but share the same main power.


----------



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

Simplest way to do this is feed all the switches with xx-2(B,W,G.) NM Cable, first, run xx-3(B,R,W,G.) NM Cable between the 3 way switch locations, and run xx-2 cable from all the switches to the lights to be controlled












The other option is to use 'switch loops'(Note diagrams do not meet 2011 NEC requirement for neutrals at switch boxes),


----------



## RobertDean (May 30, 2012)

cool! i know i can handle the wireing in each of the 7 boxes but how do i get power to each box? Do i need to pigtail 7 boxes together from a box? is that something that would even meet code?


----------



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

Running the unswitched hot through the necessary('hot end' of 3 ways, single pole switch) switch boxes first(ie Hot in, hot out, switched hot to lights) would be the simplest solution.


----------



## RobertDean (May 30, 2012)

do you have a pic of what you are saying? I think i understand but i want to make sure.


----------



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

power source coming from the left side


----------



## RobertDean (May 30, 2012)

Ok that helps a lot thanks!!!


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Decided to put your diagram on here. Quick question. What group of lights/switches will you first be bringing power into??

Is it the lower left corner of the diagram where you have 2 lites and a set of 3-way switches??


----------



## marcushurt (Feb 21, 2013)

*thanks for the diagram*

Hi, I am new to this forum and am building a basement bathroom in my own house. 

the diagram posted by techy is very helpful. Thanks very much. 

Would it work if all three of the switches were in the same three gang box?
Conceptually it would but what about the build up of heat and amount of wires allowed to fit in the box?

Does each black (hot) run between switches count as an additional wire?

Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

With a big enough box it is no problem. Below is a diagram I had saved where one swith controlled lites and the other two switches controlled a fan/lite combo.


----------



## marcushurt (Feb 21, 2013)

*thanks,*

that helps a ton. i appreciated it


----------



## marcushurt (Feb 21, 2013)

*Does a ground wire go to the switch also? (in the diagram posted by Techy?)*

Does a ground wire go to the switch also? (in the diagram posted by Techy?)

Was it just left off the diagram to keep it simple?


----------



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

marcushurt said:


> Does a ground wire go to the switch also? (in the diagram posted by Techy?)
> 
> Was it just left off the diagram to keep it simple?




if the switch has a ground screw, yes


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

I also did not show ground wires for ease of drawing


----------



## marcushurt (Feb 21, 2013)

*thanks again.*

It works!! 5 recessed lights, 2 red lamps, 1 fan - all on one 20 amp fuse. Each individually controlled. 

I appreciate all the help.


----------

